# Whatever, dude!



## fixxer

Hola a todos,
Soy nuevo por aca...  argentino viviendo en USA. 

El otro dia un amigo mio americano me pregunta como se dice "Whatever" en Spanish. Entiendo que "whatever" equivale a "lo que sea" en Espanol, pero como se traduciria el "whatever, dude" que todo el mundo usa aca? (principalmente los adolescentes).
Espero entiendan lo que estoy intentando preguntar ;-) es dificil de explicar!

Saludos desde Atlanta


----------



## rainy7

Bienvenido, fixxer.

"Whatever, dude!" - "¡Lo que sea, che!".  

Saludos.


----------



## fixxer

Jajajaja... gracias por la bienvenida, me gusto como incluiste la palabra "che".
En ese contexto "Lo que sea" no estaria bien aplicado.

Si hay algun argentino leyendo esto, me parece que el whatever ahi seria equivalente en Argentina a un "Andaaaaaaaaaaaaa!" ;-) 



			
				rainy7 said:
			
		

> Bienvenido, fixxer.
> 
> "Whatever, dude!" - "¡Lo que sea, che!".
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## rainy7

¡Andaaaaaaa!


----------



## vic_us

fixxer said:
			
		

> Jajajaja... gracias por la bienvenida, me gusto como incluiste la palabra "che".
> En ese contexto "Lo que sea" no estaria bien aplicado.
> 
> Si hay algun argentino leyendo esto, me parece que el whatever ahi seria equivalente en Argentina a un "Andaaaaaaaaaaaaa!" ;-)



Creo que Rainy (ojo que es hincha del Liverpool y le gusta pelear) tiene razón. Espera que venga Artella que es de Argentina y es una enciclopedia andante. Para mí "Andaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" equivaldría a "Yeah, right!"


----------



## fixxer

Asi que Rainy es un(a) hooligan? jejejeje

La forma normal del whatever es para decir "lo que sea" o "cualquiera" pero esa no es mi duda.

El whatever se usa aca de forma despreciativa tambien, como cuando dos personas se estan peleando (o tambien para decir "no me importa"):

Person A: That's not right, you moron!
Person B: Whatever, dude (turns around and leaves)

Estoy buscando el equivalente en Espanol en este ultimo contexto.
Se entiende?


----------



## rainy7

vic_us said:
			
		

> Creo que Rainy (ojo que es hincha del Liverpool y le gusta pelear) tiene razón.


Fixxer, no le hagas caso a Vic, por favor: es hincha del Boca y experto con los chistes malos. 
(Just kidding, Vic... chill out, dude  ).

En cuanto al otro ejemplo, ¿podría ser algo como....

Person A: No es así, !imbécil!
Person B: Lo que vos digas, che.


----------



## fixxer

Si es hincha de Boca, mejor no le hago caso... ;-)

Pero me diste una idea
Person B: Lo que vos digas, che.

Puede quedar mejor asi, B: Deci lo que quieras che...


----------



## rainy7

fixxer said:
			
		

> Puede quedar mejor asi, B: Deci lo que quieras che...


Ah, vale. Lo voy a recordar por si acaso tengo que usarlo algún día.  
Saludos.


----------



## vic_us

rainy7 said:
			
		

> Fixxer, no le hagas caso a Vic, por favor: es hincha del Boca y experto con los chistes malos.
> (Just kidding, Vic... chill out, dude  ).
> 
> En cuanto al otro ejemplo, ¿podría ser algo como....
> 
> Person A: No es así, !imbécil!
> Person B: Lo que vos digas, che.



Rainy... ¡no sólo hablás sino que pensás en argentino! _*Whatever = Lo que vos digas*_ es perrrfecto. A vos te voy a hacer de Boca. Tiempo al tiempo....


----------



## vic_us

fixxer said:
			
		

> Si es hincha de Boca, mejor no le hago caso... ;-)



 Che, me parece que no leíste los reglamentos del foro. "Hens should refrain from participating in any discussion. La comisión directiva." Te aviso por si sos de River (que dicho sea de paso, la semana que viene son boleta)


----------



## rainy7

Cheers, Vic!

Por cierto, la verdad es que Boca ya es mi equipo preferido de Argentina... (ojalá no me haya puesto en peligro por decir eso)...


----------



## vic_us

rainy7 said:
			
		

> Cheers, Vic!
> 
> Por cierto, la verdad es que Boca ya es mi equipo preferido de Argentina... (ojalá no me haya puesto en peligro por decir eso)...



¡Vamos _*Rainy *_carajo! ¡Hincha del _*Diego*_! ¡Hincha de _*Boca*_! Vos no le des bola a lo que otros te digan, ok?


----------



## fixxer

Si, pero no dice nada sobre los cuervos... jejejeje yo no soy gallina.
Vos no leiste la parte que dice:
"Users should not stink the forums with horse crap smell"...  

Buena suerte con River la semana que viene... nosotros les hicimos 5 hace poquito!



			
				vic_us said:
			
		

> Che, me parece que no leíste los reglamentos del foro. "Hens
> should refrain from participating in any discussion. La comisión directiva." Te aviso por si sos de River (que dicho sea de paso, la semana que viene son boleta)


----------



## vic_us

fixxer said:
			
		

> Si, pero no dice nada sobre los cuervos... jejejeje yo no soy gallina.
> Vos no leiste la parte que dice:
> "Users should not stink the forums with horse crap smell"...
> 
> Buena suerte con River la semana que viene... nosotros les hicimos 5 hace poquito!




Ay, ay, ay, ay, ay.... ¡Otro cuervo en el foro! ¡Te vas a llevar a las mil maravillas con Artella! Sí, no sabés cómo grité los goles de Sanlo... ¡Bienvenido al foro! Algún día verás la luz y te harás bostero....


----------



## kailan

Whatever es una expresion que yo entiendo se usa en ingles para decir que ya no te interesa saber acerca de algo que puedes estar hablando o que alguien te este comentando por lo que podria ser lo siguiente

Whatever -  Como sea!
Whatever - si, si lo que sea!


----------



## benlieb

En mexico dicen "no mames, (guey)" que podría equivaler "whatever, dude"


----------



## sergio11

Si la frase fuera "Whatever you say," entonces sí, diría "lo que vos digas," pero si es simplemente "whatever," preferiría traducirlo "lo que fuere" (no "lo que sea")o "cualquier cosa."

En cuanto a "dude," 'che' es una posibilidad, pero también se usa (o se usaba, en mi época) 'flaco.'


----------



## sastrem92

fixxer said:
			
		

> Person A: That's not right, you moron!
> Person B: Whatever, dude (turns around and leaves)
> 
> Estoy buscando el equivalente en Espanol en este ultimo contexto.
> Se entiende?



En castellano de Castilla yo diría

Tú mismo, majete.


----------



## roalcaso

"lo que sea hey"  "como sea viejo!!"


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

benlieb said:
			
		

> En mexico dicen *"no mames, (guey)"* que podría equivaler "whatever, dude"


 
Creo importante señalar que ésta expresión puede ser bastante vulgar si se usa fuera de un ambiente de amigos.... 
Es como fuck off, dude! Recordemos la acepcion de mamar en este contexto: suck (the di*k)
Más recomendable es usar "lo que sea, lo que digas"
Saludos


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

benlieb said:
			
		

> En mexico dicen "no mames, (guey)" que podría equivaler "whatever, dude"


 


Esa expresión es muy vulgar y no significa ¨"whatever, dude" en Mexico . Se podría decir..
como sea compadre/amigo
como quieras compadre/amigo


----------



## Lutin73

Hola, creo que la palabra por "Whatever", en mi clase de conversión mi profesora usó "ni nudo"..pero, no recordé la orthgraphía correcta


----------



## Sinhote

No, no... Whatever means litterally "lo que sea" or "cualquier cosa". And the meaning doesn't change in that situation. It's the purpose you say it. You say "whatever", like "ok man, you can say what you want, I'm not gonna change my mind". 

I really loved the translation into "castellano de Castilla" xD

Regards


----------



## supersprite

.........no se como sea en Argentina, el resto de Sur América, o España.......pero acá en México decimos "equis" (si, como la letra....)


----------



## vlazlo

que tal esto: "no joda"?


----------



## suso26

"como sea".. "como quieras"... "me da igual"...


----------



## aurilla

fixxer said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> Soy nuevo por aca... argentino viviendo en USA.
> 
> El otro dia un amigo mio americano me pregunta como se dice "Whatever" en Spanish. Entiendo que "whatever" equivale a "lo que sea" en Espanol, pero como se traduciria el "whatever, dude" que todo el mundo usa aca? (principalmente los adolescentes).
> Espero entiendan lo que estoy intentando preguntar ;-) es dificil de explicar!
> 
> Saludos desde Atlanta


 
También puede significar: "No importa" o "Qué importa"


----------



## Maria Juanita

roalcaso said:
			
		

> hey, dejen de estar escribiendo en este foro, esto es una locura y aburre mucho, no sean tan ustedes y escribir es malo para la salud..........¡ME ESTOY VOLVIENDO LOCO, LOCO, LOCO.....S.O.S.!!!!!!!!




whatever, dude!!! 

sorry, I couldn't resist...


----------



## andrea89

lo que tú digas.


----------



## dokipoki

fixxer said:


> Asi que Rainy es un(a) hooligan? jejejeje
> 
> La forma normal del whatever es para decir "lo que sea" o "cualquiera" pero esa no es mi duda.
> 
> El whatever se usa aca de forma despreciativa tambien, como cuando dos personas se estan peleando (o tambien para decir "no me importa"):
> 
> Person A: That's not right, you moron!
> Person B: Whatever, dude (turns around and leaves)
> 
> Estoy buscando el equivalente en Espanol en este ultimo contexto.
> Se entiende?


 
Primero, os digo que no soy espanola, ni de sudamèrica, soy italiana, pero he vivido un ano en Aragòn (Espana), y para mi, lo màs parecido a "whatever dude" en el contexto que has dicho, serìa "da igual, tìo", o "dèjalo, tìo"...que os parece??


----------

